# Karcher detergent tube blocked



## tav20k (Dec 2, 2006)

My Karcher pressure washer has a clear tube you put in a detergent canister. But it has stopped sucking up the detergent and I can't reach far up the tube which disappears into the bowels of the machine.

Anyone got any experience/ideas for unblocking?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

tav20k said:


> My Karcher pressure washer has a clear tube you put in a detergent canister. But it has stopped sucking up the detergent and I can't reach far up the tube which disappears into the bowels of the machine.
> 
> Anyone got any experience/ideas for unblocking?


How do you get it to suck up the detergent?
You have to switch the nozzle to low pressure, how can it get blocked as it has a filter on the end of it :thumb:


----------



## tav20k (Dec 2, 2006)

There's no low/high pressure switch - just on/off and no adjustment on the nozzle.

I suspect old shampoo may have glooped up the tube at the internal end. You're right - the piece sticking out at the external end of the tube has a filter fitted which is clean.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

tav20k said:


> There's no low/high pressure switch - just on/off and no adjustment on the nozzle.
> 
> I suspect old shampoo may have glooped up the tube at the internal end. You're right - the piece sticking out at the external end of the tube has a filter fitted which is clean.


If you turn the nozzle fully clockwise it should draw detergent, otherwise you pull the nozzle away from the trigger :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Try immersing in hot water and then try blowing through the tube. You probably have some congealed detergent blocking it at the top.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I always wondered what that tube was for!


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

the tube should just push on, I have removed mine in the past, and as already mentioned submerged in tap warm water to clean and clear.

If you are feeeling brave and want a quick fix, remove the filter, give it a good suck (no comments here) and dont swallow the contents! lol.

Have fun

Iain


----------



## tav20k (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice - will try suggestions as soon as rain stops long enough to venture outside!

Still to figure out where the tube disappears into - the other end is not visible.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

tav20k said:


> Thanks for all the advice - will try suggestions as soon as rain stops long enough to venture outside!
> 
> Still to figure out where the tube disappears into - the other end is not visible.


You dont need the weather to try the lance , it may have an arrow on the end of the lance, one end of the tube goes into the detergent, the other into the pump :thumb:


----------

